# Rare Korn guitars



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2022)

Anybody have any rare pix of Korn guitars please hmu I wanna build a page just talking all things Korn guitars and basses


----------



## bostjan (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 21, 2022)

This one's pretty rare, and is on a great discount!








7-string guitar owned and autographed by Brian "Head" Welch from KoRn | Reverb


For sale is an ultra rare 7-string Fernandes guitar that was personally owned, used and autographed by Brian “head” Welch from the rock/metal band KoRn!! This guitar is from Head’s personal collection that he generously gifted me from his home studio in Bakersfield, California. H...




reverb.com





I'm sorry, I have nothing of value to add to the thread.


----------



## Agalloch (Mar 21, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> This one's pretty rare, and is on a great discount!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, this is a hilarious listing. Dude was originally asking more than some of David Gilmour's personal guitars went for at auction. One day all this vintage nu-metal gear will be worth _millions._


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 21, 2022)

Does a Welch's grape juice guitar signed by Head exist?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 21, 2022)

I posted a few of Head & Munky's LACS 7s here





Your favorite LACS







sevenstring.org


----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 21, 2022)

tofudoom said:


> Haha, this is a hilarious listing. Dude was originally asking more than some of David Gilmour's personal guitars went for at auction. One day all this vintage nu-metal gear will be worth _millions._


Pretty sure that's a guitar he unloaded during his drug binges to stay afloat too. Assuming it's a friend cashing in on his name


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 22, 2022)

Hahah! 20K, get fucked!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 22, 2022)

Here are some of Head's LACS

RGD6 (top strap pin fell out)





Matte black hardtail RG7 with clear bobbin pickups




RG7 with UNCLES (?) inlay




Same guitar as above but with a K-7 neck (previous neck broke?)


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 22, 2022)

Always dug this Untouchables 21-string, wonder if he still has it...


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 22, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> This one's pretty rare, and is on a great discount!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$105,000 price drop though.


----------



## Samark (Mar 22, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> Here are some of Head's LACS
> 
> RGD6 (top strap pin fell out)
> 
> Matte black hardtail RG7 with clear bobbin pickups



Before Blackmachine? That looks great


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 22, 2022)

Leviathus said:


> Always dug this Untouchables 21-string, wonder if he still has it...


He's said that's the only Ibanez he kept after leaving Korn (and after leaving Ibanez), used it during his initial solo run and live with Korn.


----------



## Manurack (Mar 22, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> He's said that's the only Ibanez he kept after leaving Korn (and after leaving Ibanez), used it during his initial solo run and live with Korn.



That double neck is fucking cool!


----------



## soldierkahn (Mar 23, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> $105,000 price drop though.





personally owned...... translation, sat in the corner of his garage under heaps of shit, so he decided to sign it and sell it to someone. love it lol


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 23, 2022)

soldierkahn said:


> personally owned...... translation, sat in the corner of his garage under heaps of shit, so he decided to sign it and sell it to someone. love it lol


It was most likely used on "Untouchables" or "Take a Look in the Mirror" for layering since they don't use sustainers live, it's cool, but not 20k cool, yet.


----------



## 27InchScale (Apr 4, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> He's said that's the only Ibanez he kept after leaving Korn (and after leaving Ibanez), used it during his initial solo run and live with Korn.




I don't think that is correct. Head either did a live instagram or something live around xmas 2021 and showed his music room and I believe on the wall was at least one K7, Komrad-White splatter and Komrad 20-red splatter, among multiple other non ibanez models. However, those are models after rejoining KoRn (except K7) so id say he currently has at least 1 K7, rumored to of gotten a K720 as a gift from Ibanez, his two comrades, the RGD7 that has Jesus on body and HEAD written on headstock, and the double neck... my two cents


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 4, 2022)

Geetarguy said:


> I don't think that is correct. Head either did a live instagram or something live around xmas 2021 and showed his music room and I believe on the wall was at least one K7, Komrad-White splatter and Komrad 20-red splatter, among multiple other non ibanez models. However, those are models after rejoining KoRn (except K7) so id say he currently has at least 1 K7, rumored to of gotten a K720 as a gift from Ibanez, his two comrades, the RGD7 that has Jesus on body and HEAD written on headstock, and the double neck... my two cents


Oops, my comment was poorly worded , I meant that after he left Korn and the active Ibanez roster, he did get some new 6-string RGD, but great info too!


----------



## Railage (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 11, 2022)

That butter though.


----------



## Railage (Apr 11, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> That butter though.


Yes more Corn guitars


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 11, 2022)

@Railage


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 11, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 106258


I’m not seeing any corns here.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 11, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I’m not seeing any corns here.


Oh sorry that's Bjorn


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 11, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Oh sorry that's Bjorn


Bjorn’s corns. Now there’s a good name for a band.


----------



## Shorts_Mike (Apr 11, 2022)

I owned this guy several years ago:



Ibanez Komrad 20 (Head Signature) in white spatter. Really cool looking guitar but one of the worst instruments I've ever owned lol. The fret ends and bridge were SHARP (theres a video somewhere of Head splitting his hand open live on this very model as I, also, did one day) and it produced this unbearable haywire distortion sound if you touched the selector switch in the wrong spot (likely a wiring issue somewhere). All of these issues and the realization that I just could never fully bond with the feeling of an extended range guitar led me to sell it at a loss, eventually.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 11, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Bjorn’s corns. Now there’s a good name for a band.



The world's only Korn/ABBA crossover tribute band.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 12, 2022)

Shorts_Mike said:


> I owned this guy several years ago:
> 
> Ibanez Komrad 20 (Head Signature) in white spatter. Really cool looking guitar but one of the worst instruments I've ever owned lol. The fret ends and bridge were SHARP (theres a video somewhere of Head splitting his hand open live on this very model as I, also, did one day) and it produced this unbearable haywire distortion sound if you touched the selector switch in the wrong spot (likely a wiring issue somewhere). All of these issues and the realization that I just could never fully bond with the feeling of an extended range guitar led me to sell it at a loss, eventually.


Sucks about the issues, seems like Head was really disappointed with it as well. Based on this video right before he left Ibanez, his favorite part about the Komrad was the paint job and Ibanez adding a tone knob really irked him, lol.


----------



## DSBzwo (Apr 22, 2022)

Why did no one post this one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 22, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> Sucks about the issues, seems like Head was really disappointed with it as well. Based on this video right before he left Ibanez, his favorite part about the Komrad was the paint job and Ibanez adding a tone knob really irked him, lol.



That guitar always seemed super, super cheap looking. His Jesus-painted RGD looked much better. But his ESP sig is a major improvement over both. 

Also when he was talking about the Konrad, it was weird how he called it a "semi-baritone" or "half baritone" scale length or whatever he said. Yet the guitar releases and it's a 25.5'' scale length.


----------



## Leviathus (Apr 22, 2022)

Anyone gotta better pic of this one? 






Thing is too sick.


----------



## Crungy (Apr 22, 2022)

I don't know how I missed the Komrad guitar, I guess I'm not a true fan! Despite them sounding kind of crappy I want one lol


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 29, 2022)

Some of Head's LACS that were sold (or given away) after he left the band. Most of Head's LACS were spec'd on a Les Paul he had, hence the extra thick RG body and Greenburst/Silverburst finishes.


----------



## Sebastian (May 30, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> Some of Head's LACS that were sold (or given away) after he left the band. Most of Head's LACS were spec'd on a Les Paul he had, hence the extra thick RG body and Greenburst/Silverburst finishes.


That Greenburst has one of the most comfortable necks ever! It was a real pleasure to play it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 31, 2022)

Sebastian said:


> That Greenburst has one of the most comfortable necks ever! It was a real pleasure to play it.


Awesome! How was that extra thick body?


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 1, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> Awesome! How was that extra thick body?


I wouldn't say it was extra thick at all. Felt like a regular RG shape


----------



## Kaura (Jun 1, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That guitar always seemed super, super cheap looking. His Jesus-painted RGD looked much better. But his ESP sig is a major improvement over both.
> 
> Also when he was talking about the Konrad, it was weird how he called it a "semi-baritone" or "half baritone" scale length or whatever he said. Yet the guitar releases and it's a 25.5'' scale length.



Glad to hear someone else shares my view on the Komrad. There's even nicer/more expensive looking GIO models these days than that crap.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 1, 2022)

I came here hoping for more corn guitars. This thread has really delivered so far.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 1, 2022)

Kaura said:


> Glad to hear someone else shares my view on the Komrad. There's even nicer/more expensive looking GIO models these days than that crap.













No shit.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 1, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No shit.


Ibanez really stepped it up with 6-string GIOs, but the 7-string GIO lineup has been whelming at best.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 2, 2022)

My dog is waiting for a K9


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 2, 2022)

More digging around, looks like that at one point, both Head and Munky had matching red flamed RGs, similar to how Head had a bare wood RG to match Munky's bare wood S.


----------



## Leviathus (Jun 2, 2022)

I love how OP has never resurfaced but we've been entertaining ourselves in here regardless. Good thread, OP!


----------



## Matt08642 (Jun 15, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



It's that gross-ass chrome GIO bridge on the black/splatter paint and the chrome hardware in general that makes it look cheap


----------



## projectjetfire (Jun 18, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> Ibanez really stepped it up with 6-string GIOs, but the 7-string GIO lineup has been whelming at best.


Im not picking holes here, just curious what you mean? Do you mean under whelming or actually, the Gio Line Up is pretty sweet?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 19, 2022)

projectjetfire said:


> Im not picking holes here, just curious what you mean? Do you mean under whelming or actually, the Gio Line Up is pretty sweet?


The 6-string line up has gotten some awesome finishes, but the 7-string Gio's are lacking, the last model they added, the GRG7221MMLB, is pretty cool, but that was a few years ago.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 19, 2022)

projectjetfire said:


> Im not picking holes here, just curious what you mean? Do you mean under whelming or actually, the Gio Line Up is pretty sweet?


The GIO 7s do look quite boring. The GIO 6ers got some pretty unique finishes and aesthetics, while the GIO 7s are a bit more standard by comparison.











These look MUCH better than the Konrad though.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 19, 2022)

It's a shame that such cool guitars were used for such minimalistic music. I don't dislike Korn, but it's just a thought.


----------



## Thesius (Jun 20, 2022)

works0fheart said:


> It's a shame that such cool guitars were used for such minimalistic music. I don't dislike Korn, but it's just a thought.


What lol how is that a shame. Grab one and start shred fucking that guitar if you want to change that I guess?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2022)

works0fheart said:


> It's a shame that such cool guitars were used for such minimalistic music.


Well that's a weird mindset.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 20, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The GIO 7s do look quite boring. The GIO 6ers got some pretty unique finishes and aesthetics, while the GIO 7s are a bit more standard by comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, the last GIO 7 that had a variant finish with unique specs was the GRG7321EX, again, a few years ago. Maybe next year we'll see some unique finishes.


----------



## projectjetfire (Jun 20, 2022)

So it's just the finishes of the Giosz rather than any negative comments about quality?


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 20, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well that's a weird mindset.



Sorry for the hot take guys. I didn't mean any disrespect to anyone, it just seems odd that a band would play guitars that seem like shred machines and not really use them as such.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2022)

works0fheart said:


> Sorry for the hot take guys. I didn't mean any disrespect to anyone, it just seems odd that a band would play guitars that seem like shred machines and not really use them as such.


You play what you're used to. Korn were around when the only 7-string option WAS the shredder-friendly Universe, so it's a sound and feel they're used to.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 21, 2022)

Anyway, here's Munky playing what looks to be a red prototype full tuneomatic Apex 2/Prestige mutt?


----------



## Kubs (Dec 3, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> More digging around, looks like that at one point, both Head and Munky had matching red flamed RGs, similar to how Head had a bare wood RG to match Munky's bare wood S.


These are not Red. Both of them are Clear trans grey coated RGs that korn got from Lacs somwhere around Life is peachy era. Munky one has a "crown" inlay on 12th fret + matching clrea grey headstock. Other thing is going on with the one Head is Holding. Its JD's guitar that he probably gave or lend to head. It nickname is "Hiver" probably because JDs old nickname HIV, Hiver spellin is visible under the ibanez logo and swoosh on headstock. Headstock on Hiver is finished in black , body is the same , neck is the same just without 12th fret inlay. 
Both guitars had chrome floyd roses with single Whammy mount hole ( U bar wasnt invented yet).
I think these two may have been first LACS ibanez made for them. 
Photos you have send were probably taken using some kind of Old Camera with some kind of diffrent polarization lens.
Here are some photos:


----------



## Kubs (Dec 3, 2022)

Munky's "Japan writing" RG that he used straight from around Issues era. Probably made as the same batch of tour guitars as Head's Silverburst and Greenburst RG's.
You can see is in many making of videos and documentaries. I think he still owns that one. He played it so many times, probably one of his fav guitars.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 3, 2022)

One intresting thing noone posted before.
Probably many of you have seen Korn fameous Big day out 99' Sydney live. 
Head and munky were mainly rocking their Silverburst lacs ( Head ) and fameous Blue "Paw" lacs ( Munky )
For those who watched it carefully , you can see that Head is changeing his Silverburst for a Greenburst somwhere around shoots and ladders.
And it never showed up again. Its not very visible but when you focus yourself on their FAGET performance , you can clearly see Munky playing RED PAW LACS.
I think its intresting, both greenburst and red paw never showed up again. New finish test ? New body weight test ? Maybe just regular spares ? As far as i know Greenburst has a Satin finish , siverburst is a full gloss. 
BDO 99' HQ render from VHS 
FAGET - around 43 minute of vid.


Overall , very intresting alternatives for their OG issues + ftl axes.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 3, 2022)

Closer look on Head's greenburst used on BDO ( post above ) 
You can see how battle scarred this one is , which is very intresting because there is only one record of it in action. 
Credits: APHEX Studio , Guitar-MAX Wrocław. 
Personally thats my dream , holy grail guitar. Hope that one day it will become true.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 3, 2022)

JD ? / Munky ? LACS RG with "Star" inlay on 12th fret.
Very similar guitar to Munkys "japan writing" Lacs , But i have no idea about this one. 
Screens from JD jamming with Munky vid 2002.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 3, 2022)

Munkys messed up K7 from "did my time" music video. 
Credits: Korn Memorabilia Facebook.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 3, 2022)

Fieldy's Ibanez "Pony" Bass, LACS Refinished. 
Used on Pukkelpop festival - 2002
Credits: Korn Memorabilia FB


----------



## Kubs (Dec 3, 2022)

Here's intresting one: 
ESP CUSTOM SHOP SH-7 same as one Head is using live now , not and LTD SH-7 imported model.
Its not Heads own guitar , but his one is almost identical. 
Credits: AXE Palace - FB & Reverb.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 3, 2022)

Hope i entertained yall. Will be back if i find something new  ! ! !


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 3, 2022)

Kubs said:


> Munkys messed up K7 from "did my time" music video.
> Credits: Korn Memorabilia Facebook.


oh this is so nice, I don't think I've ever seen a scribbled-on fretboard like that before


----------



## oceanrose (Dec 4, 2022)

Modified Apex 100. Some new gold hardware, BKP Nailbomb + Cobra, pearloid pickguard. Neck re-radius to 20” with SS frets:


----------



## Kubs (Dec 4, 2022)

Its white marker ). Not an Lacs or something , just Regular K7 that munky messed with tape, and marker.



Masoo2 said:


> oh this is so nice, I don't think I've ever seen a scribbled-on fretboard like that before


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 12, 2022)

Kubs said:


> These are not Red. Both of them are Clear trans grey coated RGs that korn got from Lacs somwhere around Life is peachy era. Munky one has a "crown" inlay on 12th fret + matching clrea grey headstock. Other thing is going on with the one Head is Holding. Its JD's guitar that he probably gave or lend to head. It nickname is "Hiver" probably because JDs old nickname HIV, Hiver spellin is visible under the ibanez logo and swoosh on headstock. Headstock on Hiver is finished in black , body is the same , neck is the same just without 12th fret inlay.
> Both guitars had chrome floyd roses with single Whammy mount hole ( U bar wasnt invented yet).
> I think these two may have been first LACS ibanez made for them.
> Photos you have send were probably taken using some kind of Old Camera with some kind of diffrent polarization lens.
> Here are some photos:


Great catch, always thought they were red but never realized it was because of an effect!



Kubs said:


> Closer look on Head's greenburst used on BDO ( post above )
> You can see how battle scarred this one is , which is very intresting because there is only one record of it in action.
> Credits: APHEX Studio , Guitar-MAX Wrocław.
> Personally thats my dream , holy grail guitar. Hope that one day it will become true.


I think someone on here purchased that one.

Head also talked a lot about giving his 7-string guitars away after leaving Korn and only using 6-strings for his own music, which was years ago now, but maybe these will come up at some point.

Update on my previous posts,
Head is playing the black body RG with a Blade Grey K-7 neck on the Live at Montreux 2004 DVD.


The "Uncle B" inlay guitar is on the cover of Guitar World.






I recall seeing a prototype K-7 with body binding somewhere, guitar magazine or an early 2000s show? Maybe I'm just totally misremembering things.

And some of Munky's guitars

2 LACS ART guitars (this was when Munky was using non-Ibanez guitars live like PRS/Guerilla)








Video of this guitar live


----------



## Kubs (Dec 12, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> Great catch, always thought they were red but never realized it was because of an effect!
> 
> 
> I think someone on here purchased that one.
> ...



Actually i know a guy who Own this one now , but he is not very specific about selling it , which is very sad for me ( ! 
Do you know something more about "Uncle B " guitar ? What is uncle b referred to?


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2022)

Kubs said:


> Munky's "Japan writing" RG that he used straight from around Issues era. Probably made as the same batch of tour guitars as Head's Silverburst and Greenburst RG's.
> You can see is in many making of videos and documentaries. I think he still owns that one. He played it so many times, probably one of his fav guitars.


This was always my favorite guitar of his and the 2nd time I saw them, he had it. Really thought the white hardware was so cool and since I'm half Japanese, really love the inlay, too.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 12, 2022)

Kubs said:


> Actually i know a guy who Own this one now , but he is not very specific about selling it , which is very sad for me ( !
> Do you know something more about "Uncle B " guitar ? What is uncle b referred to?


That's awesome!

Maybe "Uncle B" refers to "Uncle B(rian)" ? Not much is known about it.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 12, 2022)

It looks like a K7 body with just custom neck ( ? maybe ? ). As far as i know its the only known footage of this guitar...


----------



## Kubs (Dec 12, 2022)

Shawn said:


> This was always my favorite guitar of his and the 2nd time I saw them, he had it. Really thought the white hardware was so cool and since I'm half Japanese, really love the inlay, too.


JD hasd very simillar one but with Star inlay on 12th fret. I posted it before ).


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2022)

Kubs said:


> JD hasd very simillar one but with Star inlay on 12th fret. I posted it before ).


I do recall seeing that one before. I also remember the paw print one but was more on the dark blue side. Love that white hardware.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 12, 2022)

I agree , that one is great. ) 
There were two versions of paw 
Red was used as same as heads greenburst rg during BDO 99' as spare's , probably they were experimenting with new finishes.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 12, 2022)

I forgot to post Munky's LACS RGHRG7






And the one that keeps coming up on forums, LACS prototype for Munky


----------



## Kubs (Dec 12, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> I forgot to post Munky's LACS RGHRG7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"prototype" one was once property of my friend NIKT , it came out that it wasnt munkys guitar - it was lacs employee custom.
Second one is very intresting , sad that we dont have any closer HQ photos . I dont know why but many Korn Lacs just disappeared , i know 2/3 that were better documented than artist playing them theirselves. If any of you have any Korn Lacs , post some


----------



## Kubs (Dec 12, 2022)

im back lol 
Here are the photos of Head's Untouchables 14 + 7 Sitar ( lmao ).
Wapang!
Credits: Photos made by IG: 27inchscale - all rights reserved.
Guy made such a great job with closeups. Probably the best high quality close up photos of it , that we will ever get.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 12, 2022)

Kubs said:


> "prototype" one was once property of my friend NIKT , it came out that it wasnt munkys guitar - it was lacs employee custom.
> Second one is very intresting , sad that we dont have any closer HQ photos . I dont know why but many Korn Lacs just disappeared , i know 2/3 that were better documented than artist playing them theirselves. If any of you have any Korn Lacs , post some


That makes sense why there were never any actual photos of Munky playing that "prototype">

The "making of" Korn III shows Munky playing a red Apex 2, most of their LACS guitars are seen in behind the scenes videos but there's no real documentation of them, would be great to have a Steve Vai style site showing all the Korn LACS!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 12, 2022)

Kubs said:


> im back lol
> Here are the photos of Head's Untouchables 14 + 7 Sitar ( lmao ).
> Wapang!
> Credits: Photos made by IG: 27inchscale - all rights reserved.
> Guy made such a great job with closeups. Probably the best high quality close up photos of it , that we will ever get.


There's some "close up" shots here too 





Rare Korn guitars


Anybody have any rare pix of Korn guitars please hmu I wanna build a page just talking all things Korn guitars and basses




sevenstring.org


----------



## Kubs (Dec 12, 2022)

I tought about running one with all the specs - photos and histories of all lacs we have photos and stuff, but i dont feel safe with all these guys claiming ownership of guitars , photos and being mad about posting them anywhere, also same guys dont even want to talk or show their guitars which is sad.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 12, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> There's some "close up" shots here too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i saw them before )


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 12, 2022)

Around 1996, Head had a custom single pickup RG7


----------



## tecs99 (Dec 13, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> Around 1996, Head had a custom single pickup RG7



Here's a picture of Mike from Incubus holding it, while Head is holding Mike's. 1997 LIP Europe Tour


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 13, 2022)

tecs99 said:


> Here's a picture of Mike from Incubus holding it, while Head is holding Mike's. 1997 LIP Europe Tour


That's a great pic, the logo on the headstock looks a bit odd?


----------



## Kubs (Dec 14, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> That's a great pic, the logo on the headstock looks a bit odd?


For me its not ibanez , looks like some type of Luthier RG-like thing. 
As far as i know Korn's first Lacs were two Grey - trans top , double dimarzio 7 RG's , one of them made for munky with crown inlay , and second nicknamed "hiver" made for JD. 
They were too "small" back then to be endorsed by ibanez.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 14, 2022)

Munky's new "trefoil" - which stands for the name of adidas tracksuit with 3 stripes ,LACS APEX30.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 14, 2022)

Munky's Blue "Paw" inlay lacs RG 
Fiedly's Bandana bass used on alone i break.
Credits - unknown.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 14, 2022)

Another photo of Head's Double neck Untouchables RG 14 + 7.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 14, 2022)

Heads custom painted komrad by the guy that name i dont remember.
EDIT: Painted by Francesco Vescovi


----------



## Kubs (Dec 14, 2022)

Munkys Ibanez RGA8 Lacs prototype 
Credits for research: Mexican korn fansite.


----------



## tecs99 (Dec 14, 2022)

Kubs said:


> For me its not ibanez , looks like some type of Luthier RG-like thing.
> As far as i know Korn's first Lacs were two Grey - trans top , double dimarzio 7 RG's , one of them made for munky with crown inlay , and second nicknamed "hiver" made for JD.
> They were too "small" back then to be endorsed by ibanez.


the ibanez logo is just near the bottom like the old destroyers or head's silverburst which came a year later



https://www.tias.com/stores/adateintime/origpics/24387a.jpg


----------



## Shawn (Dec 14, 2022)

I remember that 8.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 14, 2022)

tecs99 said:


> the ibanez logo is just near the bottom like the old destroyers or head's silverburst which came a year later
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tias.com/stores/adateintime/origpics/24387a.jpg


Looks like it!


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 14, 2022)

Double Necks ''R'' Us


At Veillette Custom Luthiery in Woodstock, New York, we build unique instruments by hand, often collaborating with customers to explore new directions. It's a true guitar atelier.




www.veilletteguitars.com


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 14, 2022)

Kubs said:


> For me its not ibanez , looks like some type of Luthier RG-like thing.
> As far as i know Korn's first Lacs were two Grey - trans top , double dimarzio 7 RG's , one of them made for munky with crown inlay , and second nicknamed "hiver" made for JD.
> They were too "small" back then to be endorsed by ibanez.


Head has said that Ibanez were the first ones to give them free guitars, maybe this was one of them before full custom models? They still used production models live

RG7620RB at Woodstock 1999



Munky with a UV7SBK


----------



## tecs99 (Dec 14, 2022)

i was just about to post about the blue woodstock 7620 lol. weird though - it has a side jack like the universe- custom body with a 7620 neck?

pic credit bennythemoose1979 on IG

few days before woodstock they had a secret show at the whisky in los angeles


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 14, 2022)

tecs99 said:


> i was just about to post about the blue woodstock 7620 lol. weird though - it has a side jack like the universe- custom body with a 7620 neck?
> 
> pic credit bennythemoose1979 on IG
> 
> few days before woodstock they had a secret show at the whisky in los angeles


Great shot! Maybe the side jack was done after?

Here is that show


Also, Dunlop released a Korn signature string set, seems that with Head and Munky switching to Evertune bridges, they upped their string gauge for more balance.



Found the black K-7 with full binding Munky used during the "See You On The Other Side" era.









Camo LACS









Munky's K-14 used on "Alone I Break"





Guitar World photoshoot custom





Head with a white RG7? This might just be a reflection?


----------



## tecs99 (Dec 14, 2022)

any info or additional pics of this 2000 sick and twisted tour RG7?


----------



## tecs99 (Dec 14, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> Head with a white RG7? This might just be a reflection?
> View attachment 118261



this looks like munky's white RG7 from the "falling away from me" music video


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 14, 2022)

tecs99 said:


> this looks like munky's white RG7 from the "falling away from me" music video


Looks like it!



I've seen Head's stained natural mahogany? RG7 in videos, not much info about it though.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 14, 2022)

Thanks for sharing pics bros !


----------



## Kubs (Dec 14, 2022)

Bonus that my friend found on pinterest lol.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 14, 2022)

Kubs said:


> View attachment 118268
> 
> Bonus that my friend found on pinterest lol.


His silverburst model is amazing, lots of pics/videos around, always looks great!










And some pics of the "HEAD" inlay guitar


----------



## Kubs (Dec 15, 2022)

)
Both , green and silverburst. 
Green is my holy grail.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 15, 2022)

Love that silverburst RG.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 15, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> View attachment 118270


That is an awful bridge set-up right there, wtf?


----------



## Kubs (Dec 15, 2022)

odibrom said:


> That is an awful bridge set-up right there, wtf?


It was retired when the photo was taken , probably someone unlocked springs back then.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 15, 2022)

Kubs said:


> It was retired when the photo was taken , probably someone unlocked springs back then.


If so, the LoPro would have come off... probably...


----------



## Shawn (Dec 15, 2022)

odibrom said:


> That is an awful bridge set-up right there, wtf?


Yeah...I noticed that too. Poor guitar.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 15, 2022)

odibrom said:


> That is an awful bridge set-up right there, wtf?


This was after he left Korn, he was selling/giving away all his 7-strings and probably didn't care for it since it was going in the pool.

In his book, Head mentions giving away his K-7 to his daughter's boyfriend, probably how his Fernandez 7-string also ended up online.


----------



## kamello (Dec 15, 2022)

always found interesting how basic all their guitars look, makes me think of a 90ties Civic


----------



## Shawn (Dec 15, 2022)

kamello said:


> always found interesting how basic all their guitars look, makes me think of a 90ties Civic


I thought it was cool that they started out playing the older UVs....at that time, the only guitar player I ever saw playing one live was Trey Azagthoth from Morbid Angel (a PWH) in Boston circa 1994....


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 15, 2022)

Munky's LACS Apex 2? EMGs, black hardware with no inlays. This guitar was also used on the making of Korn III, had a passive pickup and no neck pickup.





Red Apex 2 prototype?



RG7 with side dots and textured finish


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 15, 2022)

Man, the 7+14 Untouchables guitar really needs some mainenance. I wish I could be the one to do it!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 15, 2022)

I also forgot to mention that I've always dug the S custom that Munky is playing on the 7th Heaven video.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2022)

Hey thanks for the photos everyone


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2022)

Anyone remember the sick n twisted tour?


----------



## Kubs (Dec 15, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Hey thanks for the photos everyone


I know a guy who have this one


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2022)

This is a Woodstock dark blue guitar I've seen floating around years ago on the internet somebody had bought from him


----------



## Kubs (Dec 15, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone remember the sick n twisted tour?


I was a spermatozoid back then hell yeah.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2022)

Kubs said:


> I know a guy who have this one


Yeah I've seen fieldy play this briefly back in the sick twisted tour he had multiple colors he had a natural finish, black one , red one ,blue one and I don't know what color this one is but ya I believe these were prototypes for his 1st signature K5 correct?


----------



## Kubs (Dec 15, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> This is a Woodstock dark blue guitar I've seen floating around years ago on the internet somebody had bought from him


Yup ! RG 7620 in Dark Adriatic finish. Pretty nice one tho, but just a regular production model. I wonder why he choose this one over his custom lacs guitars , it was their biggest live performance...


----------



## Kubs (Dec 15, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I've seen fieldy play this briefly back in the sick twisted tour he had multiple colors he had a natural finish, black one , red one ,blue one and I don't know what color this one is but ya I believe these were prototypes for his 1st signature K5 correct?


as far as i know yeah.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 15, 2022)

We should have a spreadsheet to know which guitars have been posted 

It looks like Munky's Guitar World photo shoot guitar and the guitar he used in the "Untouchables" video might be the same or were painted similarl?

Head also used the RG7620 for the secret show 3 days before Woodstock. By the end of Head's Ibanez endorsement, he was just using production Komrads and a custom painted Komrad.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2022)

Kubs said:


> I know a guy who have this one


Hey what color is that anyway? For a long time I always thought it was like a bluish gray color



Kubs said:


> as far as i know yeah.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm not tripping am I the only one that have seen photos of a red version of this guitar as a backup I've seen photos of it years ago like maybe almost 20 years ago


----------



## Kubs (Dec 15, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not tripping am I the only one that have seen photos of a red version of this guitar as a backup I've seen photos of it years ago like maybe almost 20 years ago


if you scroll back , i wrote about that + screenshots that actually let you see the red paw RG


----------



## Kubs (Dec 15, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Hey what color is that anyway? For a long time I always thought it was like a bluish gray color


It is some sort of grey going into turquoise / blue


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2022)

Is this a one off modified saber ibanez?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2022)

Kubs said:


> if you scroll back , i wrote about that + screenshots that actually let you see the red paw RG


I don't see the post please repost it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2022)

My 3rd fav munky guitar


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> I don't see the post please repost it


I'm looking for full shot of this one


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 15, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> I don't see the post please repost it


It's on page 3, looks like Munky only used it for one show (Big Day Out 1999) as there are no other photos of it being used live at this time aside from the Guitar magazine shoot.





Rare Korn guitars


No shit. :lol: Ibanez really stepped it up with 6-string GIOs, but the 7-string GIO lineup has been whelming at best.




www.sevenstring.org


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2022)

Kubs said:


> One intresting thing noone posted before.
> Probably many of you have seen Korn fameous Big day out 99' Sydney live.
> Head and munky were mainly rocking their Silverburst lacs ( Head ) and fameous Blue "Paw" lacs ( Munky )
> For those who watched it carefully , you can see that Head is changeing his Silverburst for a Greenburst somwhere around shoots and ladders.
> ...



That's pretty cool ...too bad they don't make em official signatures


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2022)

Kubs said:


> Closer look on Head's greenburst used on BDO ( post above )
> You can see how battle scarred this one is , which is very intresting because there is only one record of it in action.
> Credits: APHEX Studio , Guitar-MAX Wrocław.
> Personally thats my dream , holy grail guitar. Hope that one day it will become true.


Is it safe to say it was used alot on follow the leader album and probably was used on a handful of shows that were not filmed


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2022)

My fual


Kubs said:


> One intresting thing noone posted before.
> Probably many of you have seen Korn fameous Big day out 99' Sydney live.
> Head and munky were mainly rocking their Silverburst lacs ( Head ) and fameous Blue "Paw" lacs ( Munky )
> For those who watched it carefully , you can see that Head is changeing his Silverburst for a Greenburst somwhere around shoots and ladders.
> ...


----------



## odibrom (Dec 15, 2022)

@[email protected] you can use the "+quote" option to multi-quote several fellows in one time. It selects the comments you want to reply to and sums them up in one only comment. You can find the "*Quote" option right between the "like" and the "reply" on the bottom right corner of each comment... You'll get how it works, easy-peazy, please use it.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 16, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> My 3rd fav munky guitar


Wow how did you got this photo ???


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 16, 2022)

Kubs said:


> Wow how did you got this photo ???


Munky tweeted it


----------



## Kubs (Dec 16, 2022)

Oh okay!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2022)

Anybody have any more pix of these custom camo guitar n crome guitar


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2022)

Underrated or overrated UV?


----------



## odibrom (Dec 17, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Underrated or overrated UV?


The photo is mirrored...

... but UVs rock big time. Super versatile guitars, specially with my mods (73 combinations against the original 5). Get one, you won't regret it. You don't even need to change the pickups, they're great as well.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 17, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Anybody have any more pix of these custom camo guitar n crome guitar


I posted some pics of the camo on page 6





Rare Korn guitars


im back lol Here are the photos of Head's Untouchables 14 + 7 Sitar ( lmao ). Wapang! Credits: Photos made by IG: 27inchscale - all rights reserved. Guy made such a great job with closeups. Probably the best high quality close up photos of it , that we will ever get. There's some "close up"...




www.sevenstring.org





Here's more, he used it around 2003










The textured LACS from the Korn III video





Black JEM7





Apex100 with a reverse headstock





Another Apex100 with a black pickguard


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2022)

Old school


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2022)

Back in 2003 all the band's were doing camo lol


ZXIIIT said:


> I posted some pics of the camo on page 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2022)

This is pretty cool


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2022)

Is this an all black UV?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2022)

Of topic to 7string but what bass is fieldy playing here this is super rare


----------



## tecs99 (Dec 17, 2022)

odibrom said:


> That is an awful bridge set-up right there, wtf?


i am almost certain the korn boys are too burnt out to know how to maintain or adjust their own guitars.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 17, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Of topic to 7string but what bass is fieldy playing here this is super rare


Could be an SR895 or something similar.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm attempting to work on a catalog of (almost) all of Head and Munky's Ibanez guitars, especially the history of the 2 UV7PWH guitars they got to start touring with.

Head using a custom natural RG7





According to the owner of this silverburst, Head had about 5-7 silverbursts made that were thick as Les Pauls and with painted necks and without painted necks. this one had a painted neck.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2022)

Ya 


ZXIIIT said:


> I'm attempting to work on a catalog of (almost) all of Head and Munky's Ibanez guitars, especially the history of the 2 UV7PWH guitars they got to start touring with.
> 
> Head using a custom natural RG7
> 
> ...


Do u have a blog or you going to post your catalog on here? I've been trying to collect all of korns guitars as well I used to have a photos from almost 20 years ago but all those photos got lost and hard to find on internet


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 17, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Ya
> 
> Do u have a blog or you going to post your catalog on here? I've been trying to collect all of korns guitars as well I used to have a photos from almost 20 years ago but all those photos got lost and hard to find on internet


Def here and other places, just have to start compiling everything, they used a lot of modified stock guitars as well as their custom LACS guitars during live shows (I've spotted about 3 different silverbursts) but most of the info will just be from what was used at live shows since info is going to be hard to get.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> I'm attempting to work on a catalog of (almost) all of Head and Munky's Ibanez guitars, especially the history of the 2 UV7PWH guitars they got to start touring with.
> 
> Head using a custom natural RG7
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> Def here and other places, just have to start compiling everything, they used a lot of modified stock guitars as well as their custom LACS guitars during live shows (I've spotted about 3 different silverbursts) but most of the info will just be from what was used at live shows since info is going to be hard to get.


Do you have any info on munky's blue Paw guitar and did he have more than one I know he had a red one did he have any other colors?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 17, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have any info on munky's blue Paw guitar and did he have more than one I know he had a red one did he have any other colors?


Not much more than what is out there, Munky had a black one, red one and blue one with powder coated white hardware.

He still has the black and white one, now with a different neck pickup.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 18, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have any info on munky's blue Paw guitar and did he have more than one I know he had a red one did he have any other colors?


When i finish cleaning house ill send you photo of Blue paw.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 18, 2022)

Red is basically the same guitar , just in cherry finish. 
Red one is also my #2 biggest dream guitar. Maybe one day...


----------



## Kubs (Dec 19, 2022)

Credits: Guitar-Max 
The best photos of only well documented Ibanez Lacs head RG7.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

Kubs said:


> Red is basically the same guitar , just in cherry finish.
> Red one is also my #2 biggest dream guitar. Maybe one day...


Ah that's pretty cool I'm surprised that the knob is not white which makes me wonder if that's the original copy


----------



## Kubs (Dec 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Ah that's pretty cool I'm surprised that the knob is not white which makes me wonder if that's the original copy


It is also a lacs  Just diff color.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

Kubs said:


> Red is basically the same guitar , just in cherry finish.
> Red one is also my #2 biggest dream guitar. Maybe one day...


This is the only photo that I've seen Brian have do you know if there's any other pictures of this guitar looks like a gold color and has an eagle inlay there used to be more photos of this years ago but I can't find it anywhere on the internet


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

this is head from 2000 during the sick and twisted tour there used to be more photos but does Anybody have any more photos of this gold color guitar with an eagle inlay ?


----------



## Kubs (Dec 21, 2022)

cant find any :/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

Kubs said:


> cant find any :/


I've only seen one esp guitar he always plays does he have any other esp than the ESP purple


----------



## Shawn (Dec 21, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> Munky tweeted it



My favorite guitar of his. Always has been.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

Found another Rare ibanez used for second half of the sick n twisted 2000 tour


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

Kubs said:


> cant find any :/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

Found another Rare gold ibanez from 2000 sick n twisted tour


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

Studio used? Or video only used


----------



## Shawn (Dec 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Studio used? Or video only used


I do remember seeing this guitar.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

Here are some more rare pix


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

Shawn said:


> I do remember seeing this guitar.


U should lol it's in the somebody someone video


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

Red ibanez?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Red ibanez?


It's not red (probably natural mahogany based on his custom preferences) I posted it on page 8





Rare Korn guitars


Wow how did you got this photo ??? Munky tweeted it




www.sevenstring.org





Seems Head had a few natural RG7s throughout this time, including that natural RG7 with the 12th fret inlay used around 2000 and the single pickup RG7 used in the mid 1990s.

Munky used that custom S7420 for the "Somebody Someone" video, just like his custom 540S7, not much is known about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> It's not red (probably natural mahogany based on his custom preferences) I posted it on page 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is either gold or copper


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

Charcoal see-thru ibanez?


----------



## Kubs (Dec 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Charcoal see-thru ibanez?


Its "Hiver" , i wrote about it before.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> This is either gold or copper


There are a few live videos where you can see its natural wood with a matching natural headstock. It was only used live then never again.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> There are a few live videos where you can see its natural wood with a matching natural headstock. It was only used live then never again.


Ya I know that but he also had a goldish color one too


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> This is either gold or copper



Sure. Intensely bright stage lighting never altered the color of anything. Not sure if anyone knew this, but Head has a condition where his right hand is literally white, as evident in the photo, but the left doesn’t match.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Ya I know that but he also had a goldish color one too


There's no guitar that would match that, and based on Head's guitars, he's had 3 natural wood-finished guitars (that we know of) that have been used live.

Head uses that guitar here (close up at 59:53)
**


----------



## Shawn (Dec 21, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> There's no guitar that would match that, and based on Head's guitars, he's had 3 natural wood-finished guitars (that we know of) that have been used live.
> 
> Head uses that guitar here (close up at 59:53)
> **



Yeah, I don't think I've ever seen a gold or copper one either but I remember the natural ones, I've always liked the one he's playing in the photo on the 1998 Ibanez catalog.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> There's no guitar that would match that, and based on Head's guitars, he's had 3 natural wood-finished guitars (that we know of) that have been used live.
> 
> Head uses that guitar here (close up at 59:53)
> **



Like my women I prefer them all natural LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2022)

Is this the same guitar used in the 96 Lollapalooza tour?


----------



## tecs99 (Dec 22, 2022)

tecs99 said:


> any info or additional pics of this 2000 sick and twisted tour RG7?



a few screenshots i posted on page 5 - really curious about it too. It's one of my favorites of Head's. Curious what exactly is that inlay??


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 22, 2022)

These dudes could practically furnish their house with all these LACS 7's.

Are the ones in the plexi-glass cages all in Hard Rock Café locations or something?


----------



## Kubs (Dec 22, 2022)

7stringDemon said:


> These dudes could practically furnish their house with all these LACS 7's.
> 
> Are the ones in the plexi-glass cages all in Hard Rock Café locations or something?


Nah , most of them are in private collections / lost forever


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2022)

Fieldy did not use that bass in alone I break that is a different bass


Kubs said:


> Munky's Blue "Paw" inlay lacs RG
> Fiedly's Bandana bass used on alone i break.
> Credits - unknown.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2022)

tecs99 said:


> a few screenshots i posted on page 5 - really curious about it too. It's one of my favorites of Head's. Curious what exactly is that inlay??


Its an eagle inlay


----------



## tecs99 (Dec 22, 2022)

Kubs said:


> Nah , most of them are in private collections / lost forever


that is a real shame we don't have a private tour - someone should ask them one day in person to do it.



[email protected] said:


> Its an eagle inlay


until there's a high res reference photo i'll take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## tecs99 (Dec 23, 2022)

@Kubs another pic of the greenburst 







i think this might also be the mystery gold/ copper/ natural guitar with eagle inlay, but it's hard to tell:





random other pics:


----------



## Kubs (Dec 23, 2022)

tecs99 said:


> @Kubs another pic of the greenburst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you ! I knew it before ) 
I wonder where all these ibanez's went... They had so many but only few popped up for sale in past 20 years lol


----------



## CLONE (Dec 23, 2022)

Greenburst and a rg7 that Munky did some work on


----------



## Kubs (Dec 23, 2022)

CLONE said:


> Greenburst and a rg7 that Munky did some work on
> 
> View attachment 118662


wooooow, what a beautifull photo , you were the owner of these two ?


----------



## CLONE (Dec 23, 2022)

Kubs said:


> wooooow, what a beautifull photo , you were the owner of these two ?


I never owned em, just took the pic


----------



## Kubs (Dec 23, 2022)

CLONE said:


> I never owned em, just took the pic


do you have more pics ?


----------



## Shawn (Dec 23, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Is this the same guitar used in the 96 Lollapalooza tour?


Isn't that a just a stock 7620BK? I only ask because there's a live picture of Head (same clothes on and all) with it in a winter 1998 issue of Hit Parader magazine I own....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2022)

tecs99 said:


> @Kubs another pic of the greenburst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew I wasn't tripping about it being a goldish brown color I guess I could just ask Brian himself if he can remember that far back lol


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 23, 2022)

Shawn said:


> Isn't that a just a stock 7620BK? I only ask because there's a live picture of Head (same clothes on and all) with it in a winter 1998 issue of Hit Parader magazine I own....


It is, you can see it better during "All In The Family" from the Family Values 1998 tour when Fred starts wrestling with Head.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 23, 2022)

Shawn said:


> Isn't that a just a stock 7620BK? I only ask because there's a live picture of Head (same clothes on and all) with it in a winter 1998 issue of Hit Parader magazine I own....


Maybe a different neck on it though? I didn't think the 7620's had fretboard binding.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 23, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Maybe a different neck on it though? I didn't think the 7620's had fretboard binding.


This one is a LACS RG7 with the "Uncle B" inlay





This one is a stock RG7620 (he later removed the tone knob)


----------



## BMFan30 (Dec 23, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> That butter though.


The classic Hillybilly wedding suit.


----------



## Kubs (Dec 23, 2022)

ZXIIIT said:


> This one is a LACS RG7 with the "Uncle B" inlay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder where uncle B is now....


----------



## Kubs (Dec 24, 2022)

Chris Garza at Guitar-Max , holding heads Greenburst RG LACS 
Credits: Sebastian


----------



## Kubs (Dec 24, 2022)

Two rare photos of head playing Silverburst RG


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2022)

Kubs said:


> Two rare photos of head playing Silverburst RG


 It's not rare that's the more memorable guitar he's known for playing in the late 90s


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2022)

Kubs said:


> Two rare photos of head playing Silverburst RG


By the way is that p Diddy in the background?


----------



## Kubs (Dec 25, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> It's not rare that's the more memorable guitar he's known for playing in the late 90s


RARE PHOTOS


----------



## Kubs (Dec 25, 2022)

not guitar


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 25, 2022)

Kubs said:


> Two rare photos of head playing Silverburst RG


 His face in the first one  
Steeped in the tone...


----------



## tecs99 (Dec 25, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> By the way is that p Diddy in the background?


Puff daddy was also at the limp bizkit Woodstock side stage, lol maybe he wanted a piece of the numetal pie


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 25, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> By the way is that p Diddy in the background?


Reminds me of seeing Will Smith off to the side of the Ozzfest second stage when Wicked Wisdom was playing. Makes sense given that his wife is the frontwoman, but still a bit unexpected. Guess I can say I've seen Will Smith live?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2022)

Random topic anybody got pix of fieldys basses?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2022)

Another Rare munky guitar


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2022)

Another Rare munky guitar


----------



## Kubs (Dec 25, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Random topic anybody got pix of fieldys basses?


I posted everything i had before


----------



## Kubs (Dec 25, 2022)

This was a special run made for charity.
I would not treat it as "real" part of korn gear but ... Up tp you.


[email protected] said:


> Another Rare munky guitar


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 25, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Another Rare munky guitar


Ibanez made 6 of these that Munky used at 3 shows and were later sold at auction, starting at $7,500. Cool looking!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2023)

Rare bass


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2023)

1998 rare studio custom bass


----------



## tecs99 (Jan 3, 2023)

can't figure out how to get this pic without the watermark but is cool


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 5, 2023)

tecs99 said:


> can't figure out how to get this pic without the watermark but is cool


That's a great shot!

I'm going through old pics of Head to try and identify his silverburst variations, more pics are always better!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 5, 2023)

Aside from going directly to the source, I doubt there's going to be any info out there for this single humbucker RG7.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Tuesday at 4:50 AM)

Some of Head's LACS Baritone RGDs, this splatter RGD was the model he asked Ibanez to do a 7-string version of when he returned to Korn. His black RGD and his white RGD have tone knobs, but It's unknown if it was Ibanez's or Head's decision to add tone knobs to the Komrad models since they were lated removed. As of now, his ESP signatures also have tone knobs.






There's a dark red with pearloid binding Ibanez 7-string shown here, unsure if it belong to Head.


----------



## Kubs (Today at 11:43 AM)

ZXIIIT said:


> Some of Head's LACS Baritone RGDs, this splatter RGD was the model he asked Ibanez to do a 7-string version of when he returned to Korn. His black RGD and his white RGD have tone knobs, but It's unknown if it was Ibanez's or Head's decision to add tone knobs to the Komrad models since they were lated removed. As of now, his ESP signatures also have tone knobs.
> View attachment 119504
> 
> 
> ...



Never knew Head had 6 string version of komrad.
I got myself refinished komrad for 350$ a few days ago.


----------



## Kubs (Today at 11:50 AM)

Ehh i must admit guys... 
Im slowly running out of korn guitars photos... ( related , ex etc. )
Here's photo of Follow the leader Special edition Apex.


----------



## Kubs (Today at 11:53 AM)

Photos of Head's E S P japan custom shop SH-7 - same as the one he plays on tour.


----------



## Kubs (Today at 12:01 PM)

Some shots of Munky's Paw Lacs


----------



## ZXIIIT (Today at 12:34 PM)

Kubs said:


> Photos of Head's E S P japan custom shop SH-7 - same as the one he plays on tour.


He said he has a black one too!


----------



## Kubs (Today at 12:35 PM)

ZXIIIT said:


> He said he has a black one too!


yeah , you can see it in one of his rig rundowns , black one is a prototype.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Today at 12:43 PM)

Head needs to go back to Ibanez. I don’t care his reasons why, my feelings are all that matter.


----------



## bostjan (Today at 12:47 PM)

ZXIIIT said:


>


Wow.

1. What is that?
2. Is that a middle pickup?
3. When did Head (or Korn) play at the county fair? 
4. When did Dennis the Menace get a mohawk?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Today at 12:51 PM)

bostjan said:


> Wow.
> 
> 1. What is that?
> 2. Is that a middle pickup?
> ...


LACS Baritone RGD with a bridge pickup and middle pickup, tuned to G. He had a couple made after leaving Korn.
Head played smaller clubs and venues when he left Korn and started up his side project.


----------

